# Lepto vaccine



## Sara0810 (May 21, 2017)

Poor Mila got the lepto vaccine yesterday. This is the last time I'll allow it. She's still lethargic and in pain. Does anyone know of a homeopathic remedy for dogs that will dispel the toxins in this vaccine?
Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We do not give lepto and do not recommend it. There are naturopathic vets who can detox your girl. If she is not better soon, I'd give one a call and see what they can do for her. In the meantime, some Benadryl might help. It could make her sleepy, but can counter some of the reaction.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

So sorry she had a bad reaction  I hope she feels better soon. After seeing our Maltese/poodle mix suffer from a reaction, I won't give the vaccine to my dogs.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

The breeder I got Sage from, said she did not give it either. 

My vet said since they are such inside dogs they did not need it


----------



## Sara0810 (May 21, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> So sorry she had a bad reaction  I hope she feels better soon. After seeing our Maltese/poodle mix suffer from a reaction, I won't give the vaccine to my dogs.




Thank you zooeysmom. She's much, much better now. I gave her something called E-Z Mobility by Alpha Omega. It's an all natural pain and inflammation medicine and it worked beautifully. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sara0810 (May 21, 2017)

glorybeecosta said:


> The breeder I got Sage from, said she did not give it either.
> 
> My vet said since they are such inside dogs they did not need it




Yes, never again for Mila. Thanks glorybeecosta.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

